# High Rise



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

Finally finished my first composed guitar piece, PC inspired!

It's a melodic instrumental. Listen here...

High Rise MP3

3m29s

Feedback? Constructive crit?


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

How did you enjoy it, if you don't mind me asking, Selene?


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Well I am on dial up internet so the loading will take a bit, first 2 seconds sounds good ^^ I'll get back to you after I hear all or Most of it. None the less... composing a piece of music is impressive, at least to me. I was never able to do it myself. Unless it was obnoxious pot banging banter done in the heat of the moment :laughing:.

Well I got to hear about 90% of it and I liked it. But I have to go to bed now ~.~ its 1:30am and I got class tomorrow.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

[groggily] Oh...oops. roud:

I really liked the texture. And it sounded better the 2nd time I listened to it, sort of grew on me. Reminded me of GY!BE...which is a very good thing. Thanks for sharing. ^_^






Any criticisms I could make of it apply even more so to my own music, so I don't really have any.


----------

